# BOL-is it safe?



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Surprisingly hubs & I have been talking about the potential for Bugging Out. I had always intended to just stay put, but have been realizing of some possible situations where we would need to leave. At the moment, we don't have any plans in this regard and no place to go really. Well we do, but that's half way across country. We've been talking about either getting a travel trailer to live in, but would have to park it on public access land, or possibly buying some property as our go to.


Anyway my point is this........for those that have a Bug Out Location, whether it be in your back 40 or in another area of some distance from your home base.....do you already have it stocked with preps? And if so, how do you keep it safe from anyone that may come along & break in and stealing from you??? Or do you plan to bring your preps with you?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Security Security Security.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't plan on bugging out, this place is mine, paid for 30 years ago.

I am not walking away from all that is stored here, enough to keep us going without outside help for five years.

IF there was a situation developing that would mandate evacuation, the target destination is well equipped also.

That location is owned by my brother and he lives there.

That location is five hours by air from here and that is how I would go. 

That move would mean leaving almost everything behind, so I would be a final act of defiance here.

The evolution of national events would determine the the evac action, it would have to be a zero alternate option.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope it never happens, but if we had to leave in a hurry--like right now, we'll grab our BOBs, hitch the camping gear on the back of the Ford and high tail it for a national park. Wish I had a better plan, but that's all there is for now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> I hope it never happens, but if we had to leave in a hurry--like right now, we'll grab our BOBs, hitch the camping gear on the back of the Ford and high tail it for a national park. Wish I had a better plan, but that's all there is for now.


Yeah, let's work on a better plan Annie...lain:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Yeah, let's work on a better plan Annie...lain:


We'll come stay with Mr. Slippy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I hope it never happens, but if we had to leave in a hurry--like right now, we'll grab our BOBs, hitch the camping gear on the back of the Ford and high tail it for a national park. Wish I had a better plan, but that's all there is for now.


You and everybody else, better go ahead and call in your reservations now.



Annie said:


> We'll come stay with Mr. Slippy.


Atta girl Annie, now your thinking!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> You and everybody else, better go ahead and call in your reservations now.


I've heard stories of people who just go off into those parks and hide out. I'd rather stay home, but if for some reason we couldn't that's all I got for now.....gimmie a few years. :tango_face_smile: I'm working on a better plan. We're gonna go look at some properties up in Vermont this summer.



> Atta girl Annie, now your thinking!


Ha, ha! Do you think he's take us in?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> ...
> 
> Ha, ha! Do you think he's take us in?


Gas, Grass or Ass! But Remember; Nobody Rides For Free! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have 3 plans for bugging out. 

One is north, one is south and one is east. Each of the 4 ways I can go without ending up swimming in the pacific ocean. The Southern one is the hardest to get to but is the best stocked as its used for vacations the most. There is several weeks worth of food and a fair amount of water. However its the hardest to get to as no matter what I have to cross a bridge to get there and drive though some dense urban areas. So I only plan on heading there if I have a good size heads up.

The east one is in the mountains and we have food and water there. Its a safe location but I we did hide some food and water in case someone does a smash grab before we got there. The one draw back to this one is in the winter it might get snowed in and become hard to access. I went up there during the sonoma fires and it was perfect. its not remote so people are in the area but the people in the area know me and at least for a short term event it feels safe and I can trust someone will keep an eye on the place for me.

The north one is technically the best bug out location however its shared with 4 other families so it will get tight fast. Its 30 miles form no where and has water, woods and game in the area. Its kept stocked but with 4 families it will get tight fast and while I am very close to 1 of the families the other 2 I only really know in passing. 

now more to your question, each place is stocked with food, water, ect. In all the places we hide some food and water in case the place gets hit by looters ect. however the best protection i came up with was getting to know the people who live around the place and make sure they know you use it on a semi regular basis and that your trustworthy and someone they want around. I also have done my best to not leave things they could be turned against me if I bug out to that location and someone else has moved in. 

not sure if this helps, but the truth is if your not there the majority of the time you risk things happening to it. However you can do things to reduce the odds of there being a problem.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Gas, Grass or Ass! But Remember; Nobody Rides For Free! :vs_closedeyes:


'Sokay, trust me I've got a big family, you don't want us. Too much baggage.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Gas, Grass or Ass! But Remember; Nobody Rides For Free! :vs_closedeyes:





Annie said:


> 'Sokay, trust me I've got a big family, you don't want us. Too much baggage.


(A light bulb goes on above Slippy's Head and he realizes that Sweet @Annie may not realize exactly the implications of showing up at Slippy Lodge...)

Thus, Please Carry on...lain:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Our only bug out plan is to have enough gas in the sled to get us to Rkansaw and the oldest kids house..but thats only after our current stock of water..food and ammo has been mostly expended.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While my intention is to stay put and disguise the house to look like it has already been looted and to post false FEMA road signs 
leading people away from my subdivision I do realize that I may have to bug out if and when the water is lapping at the back door 
(I live at an elevation of 2650 feet). The real problem is watching for the trigger points that tell when it is time to bug out. In 
some instances there may not be any warnings and bugging out will be a spur of the moment decision.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> (A light bulb goes on above Slippy's Head and he realizes that Sweet @Annie may not realize exactly the implications of showing up at Slippy Lodge...)
> 
> Thus, Please Carry on...lain:


Oh, I get it but ladies ignore all that and, as you say, carry on. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Gas, Grass or Ass! But Remember; Nobody Rides For Free! :vs_closedeyes:


You're telling "our" age, dont'cha know.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Security Security Security.


But if you're not there for months at a time???


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> 'Sokay, trust me I've got a big family, you don't want us. Too much baggage.


I'm thinking he might like the idea.......you all can do the work, so he don't have too


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Annie said:


> I hope it never happens, but if we had to leave in a hurry--like right now, we'll grab our BOBs, hitch the camping gear on the back of the Ford and high tail it for a national park. Wish I had a better plan, but that's all there is for now.


Yep, right now that's all we have too


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> But if you're not there for months at a time???


We've had multiple discussions about how having more like minded people involved greatly improves your long term survival Post SHTF. Recruit like minded people who you can trust to assist in security.

We have trusted friends and family members that keep a watchful eye when we are away.

Going it alone is difficult especially if you're stupid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I'm thinking he might like the idea.......you all can do the work, so he don't have too


The majority of my work has been done; I've spent the money, I've sweated and spilled a bit of my own blood building what I have.

Show up expecting freebies Post SHTF and your head will end up on a finely crafted Pike. Show up and not contribute OR COMPLAIN ONE IODA ABOUT ANY WORK DETAIL I HAND OUT, and you will find yourself back on the road. In other words democrats and socialists not allowed.

This, I shit you not.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Great OP and I have some discomfort in this realm right now with my plans or limited plans for I actually already bugged out and am living on the farm just like I wanted plus it’s pretty remote. From what I can tell if the the cities exodus they will likely follow other routes than ours at least for some time but weapon limitations make security tough plus if you are counting on weapons for long term staying put I tend to think it’s a bad plan with out an army. My bug out vehicle, the boat was seven blocks from my condo in SF years ago, and I practiced grabbing a bag, hiking the seven blocks and getting out the golden gate into the pacific with a personal best of 38 minutes. Now I’m 35 minutes by car from the boat, and worse I have to power the boat down stream to the Atlantic at least 2.5 hours maybe 4 if I’m opposite the tide plus the river is narrow and this big ole fiberglass boat stops no bullets though it can shoot back. I don’t much care for being 5 hours from safety as I was 40 minutes from it in SF.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> We've had multiple discussions about how having more like minded people involved greatly improves your long term survival Post SHTF. Recruit like minded people who you can trust to assist in security.
> 
> We have trusted friends and family members that keep a watchful eye when we are away.
> 
> Going it alone is difficult especially if you're stupid.


Yes true enough......but if you're looking to buy the land/cabin as your BOL in a safe place......we'd have to create those relationships and that takes time. Especially if you only go there once or twice a year......until the time comes to move in.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> The majority of my work has been done; I've spent the money, I've sweated and spilled a bit of my own blood building what I have.
> 
> Show up expecting freebies Post SHTF and your head will end up on a finely crafted Pike. Show up and not contribute OR COMPLAIN ONE IODA ABOUT ANY WORK DETAIL I HAND OUT, and you will find yourself back on the road. In other words democrats and socialists not allowed.
> 
> This, I shit you not.


Yes dear I get it.........I was just trying out the humor and I see it didn't work


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yes dear I get it.........I was just trying out the humor and I see it didn't work


Next time you want humor, let me know and I'll help you out a bit.

But always remember Rule #1 About Humor...

It needs to be FUNNY! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Yes true enough......but if you're looking to buy the land/cabin as your BOL in a safe place......we'd have to create those relationships and that takes time. Especially if you only go there once or twice a year......until the time comes to move in.


If you are looking to buy a piece of land/cabin as your BOL and only want to go there once or twice a year, you are screwed.

If you are going to commit to the BOL you need to make a Lifestyle Change. Once or Twice a Year is NOT a lifestyle change.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> If you are looking to buy a piece of land/cabin as your BOL and only want to go there once or twice a year, you are screwed.
> 
> If you are going to commit to the BOL you need to make a Lifestyle Change. Once or Twice a Year is NOT a lifestyle change.


This is true, it's just that the location would be a good 5-7 hour drive one way so it's not like we can do that every week and there are some areas in that vicinity that are not accessable in winter so it could be several months between trips. Even if whatever existing housing/shelter was locked up, it's still vulnerable....even with friendly neighbors to watch it.

I just don't know about that idea and think it may be best to look into getting the property and a utility trailer, then just doing a big move.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Next time you want humor, let me know and I'll help you out a bit.
> 
> But always remember Rule #1 About Humor...
> 
> It needs to be FUNNY! :vs_laugh:


a smartass in every crowd........you're ok :armata_PDT_34:


----------



## Mariano (Mar 18, 2018)

I have actually three (yes, three) bug out locations. I live in large city, where I spend about 50% of my time and my plan is:

1. First-line bug out location - my village house. I'm still working on it, but it's quite well located/designed/build. It has 30 PSI nuclear shelter with PF of far over 1000 and it can go fully off-grid (20KW solar power + 2KW water power + own wood source). It's located in the woods, about 40km from the large city.

2. Second-line bug out location - it's a small house I've bought really cheap 10 years ago and it used to be "first line BOL". It's located 200km from my primary location, in the mountains, in quite remote (as for europe) area. The good thing about it it's very hard to find. Only very few people from the village in the valley know it's owned and maintained. I've rebuilt it and made it looking like almost abandoned place. But in the same time it has 2KW solar power, water source and small fallout shelter with PF of 1000 (it's original stone cellar retrofitted with original military filtration system from the 80's). I've planned to sell it, but as it cost me only 100 USD per year and I've put a lot of work in it, I've finally decided to keep it.

3. Third line bug out location - it's my friend's summer house located in nothern Finland, 20km from the nearest asphalt road. To get there from the local forest road, you need to cross the lake or hike it around, because there's no road near by. I've helped him to redesign it for bug out location when they started to affraid Russia and we made it capable to maintain 10 people all year round. It's also equipped with PF1000 fallout shelter and own power source (4KW solar power for summer and soon also 5kw wood gas power generator for the winter season). The funny thing is, that due to Finnish tradion, only the part of the house is locked for the winter. Most of the house is acessible for the people, who could find it when being lost, which is rather very unlikely, as we have never ever meet anyone in this area.

My plan is simple:

- During local scale or limited SHTF situation like power outages, natural disasters etc - I'll stay in my first line BOL;
- If situation will force me to leave (for example due to large scale riots etc), I'll move to my second line BOL and hide there.
- If there will a serious risk of the war with Russia, I'll move to Finland and stay there once everything will be ok. Yes, it's 2000 km from my primary location, but I consider traveling there only if I there will be warnings in advance.

I had many discussions with different people about bug out locations. Usually they are very optimistic and... USA-minded as most of their knowledge-sources about prepping comes from US. The problem is, that what works in US, may not work in Europe or other places in the world. Therefore bug out location for Germany or Poland based prepper should consider different threats and issues with traveling, than for US based prepper.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I have several empty BOLs in the woods where I've buried sizable caches on public land. No one can detect anything unusual there. I also have relatives close by, where I've stored survival supplies in their basement.

I too, plan on bugging-in as long as possible, and I have BOBs for each family member, but it's good to have options and supplies elsewhere.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I can just Lone Wolf it, but ( every)tonight I'm caring for a Elder with Dementia.
SUV is packed though


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Aquahull, I didn't know you were looking after Slippy. That's right neighborly of ya. (Now that is humor!)&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Short term I hunker down and defend, recruit as necessary, but I am prepared to bug out if forced. My BOL is 800 miles away at my Mom and her husbands farm. It's truly in the middle of nowhere. They are stocked, have live stock, and land. Getting there would be a task and security once there would be minimal. In the long term, survival would require people, as @Slippy said. 4 people, 2 in their 70's and 80's and two in their 50's is not a great option for long term survival. It's a plan, not a great plan, but a plan. Having a plan is good, but once it meets the test of battle one should be ready to change and adapt. Hell, may wind up staying here and thinning the horde.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Main plan is to bug in, we are not in a suburb, no a town, or urban. We live in ranching country and my little town (if you want to call it that) is just a school district. In the old days it was a water stop for a train line that ran livestock to market. The whole town population is less than 300 people, it don't matter if you are liberal or conservative we are all armed and help each other. I keep enough dry good for a several months, other than that with my livestock I can trade and barter for what I run low on. 60 hens that can drop 300 plus eggs a yr is alot of barter material, as well as my skill in crude electronics and gun smithing/bullet rolling I can survive. Now if need be I can make a freind's old comm bunker in Kansas with about 70 gallons of gas. My old 91 ford, F150 got dual tanks, and can carry another refill in my truck bed to get there. Already got a planned route, of the least populated way up through the texas panhandle, through OK pan handle to western Kansas. My buddy is retired Army/Disabled Vet so his family is his bunker. It is already well stocked and munitions/weapons can be provided. Not that I don't have my own to bring with. 14 hrs of cautious driving to get there, 24 at most if we got obstructed roads.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Just out of curiosity has anybody considered forcefully taking a bug out location? I know of a building with a bunker underneath it. A actual bunker not a basement... bunker... The property was recently sold to a manufacturing outfit in this area. And I stopped in one day and asked for a tour. They looked at me sideways but had no problem showing me around. In a crisis situation I can’t imagine anybody would be there. But there might be. Not my first location choice but if I was going to have it I would have to get it fast.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> I hope it never happens, but if we had to leave in a hurry--like right now, we'll grab our BOBs, hitch the camping gear on the back of the Ford and high tail it for a national park. Wish I had a better plan, but that's all there is for now.


It's better than my plan, I am going to hunker down with my .45, and watch old movies. If the hordes show up...ummmm. OK, at least I will get a few of them.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> Just out of curiosity has anybody considered forcefully taking a bug out location? I know of a building with a bunker underneath it. A actual bunker not a basement... bunker... The property was recently sold to a manufacturing outfit in this area. And I stopped in one day and asked for a tour. They looked at me sideways but had no problem showing me around. In a crisis situation I can't imagine anybody would be there. But there might be. Not my first location choice but if I was going to have it I would have to get it fast.


No, I haven't. There have been some really big fights on this forum debating "scavenging VS Looting".
I have serious issues with anyone that wants to "take something", as the owner could be just a few days behind, or a million reasons why he isn't there.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> It's better than my plan, I am going to hunker down with my .45, and watch old movies. If the hordes show up...ummmm. OK, at least I will get a few of them.


Mmh! hopefully, things will go well for you and your guardian angel will protect you!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> It's better than my plan, I am going to hunker down with my .45, and watch old movies. If the hordes show up...ummmm. OK, at least I will get a few of them.


Good plan MisterMills357. Very similar to how we are planning to handle a typical hypothetical end of the world scenario.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I can just Lone Wolf it, but ( every)tonight I'm caring for a Elder with Dementia.
> SUV is packed though


My little bride keeps hinting around she is facing a smiliar challenge. Hang in there.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> I can just Lone Wolf it, but ( every)tonight I'm caring for a Elder with Dementia.
> SUV is packed though





bigwheel said:


> My little bride keeps hinting around she is facing a smiliar challenge. Hang in there.


My heart goes out to both of you and the ones you do or will be caring for.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> My little bride keeps hinting around she is facing a smiliar challenge. Hang in there.





JustAnotherNut said:


> My heart goes out to both of you and the ones you do or will be caring for.


 @JustAnotherNut,

I am writing this private message to you as not to embarrass you in front of the Forum Members.

If you re-read @bigwheel 's post you should be able to detect his ironical attempt at humor. If you still do not get it, I will explain. You see, bigwheel is poking fun at himself by referring that his wife will soon be caring for HIM.

Glad to help! :vs_wave:

Your friend,

Slippy!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Deebo said:


> No, I haven't. There have been some really big fights on this forum debating "scavenging VS Looting".
> I have serious issues with anyone that wants to "take something", as the owner could be just a few days behind, or a million reasons why he isn't there.


 Wasn't trying to start a conflict. Although I occasionally do get bored. This is a building that is only maned occasionally during the day it is a service site for a solar panel facility currently. And to be completely honest if I was willing to go to that location it would be a me or you situation. No disrespect bud, me are you I'm always picking me.

I can only speak for locally but there are several power stations locally that are scattered throughout. I think their distribution stations? Not really well-versed. But they are all cinder block construction with a good roofs on them. Most of them have a lot of wiring and electrical equipment in them obviously. I have always considered him to be an excellent salvage resource. The get the materials they are built with or what they hold inside.

I live about 3 miles from the "powerline". If you follow it to the top of the furthest hill. There is a satellite station used for tracking aircraft throughout the Northeast. A lot of warning signs, "shot on sight" sort of things. I've always been a bit curious. Rumor has it that station goes down there would be major problems with flight patterns throughout New England cascading throughout the United States. Kind of odd to think 5 miles from my Podunk home is a site that is capable of crippling air traffic. The wonders of modern technology I guess.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Slippy said:


> @JustAnotherNut,
> 
> I am writing this private message to you as not to embarrass you in front of the Forum Members.
> 
> ...


Not so private, but I'm not a stranger to having egg on my face. I've learned to wear it as a badge of honor, in my own sick & twisted way. :tango_face_grin:

Either way, I've seen what Dementia & Alzheimers can do, not only to the patient but the families as well. In reality it's something that we all may have to face in one way or another.


----------

